# Barling's Beech (NSW)



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi guys,

Heading down again for a 0530 launch. Once again I will have to call it early and be in at about 0900 - 0930.

If anyone's interested, let me know.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I might be able to join you for this one Justin, i have your mobile number so if i can make it ill give you a buzz or meet you at Barlings at 5:30am.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds good Craig. Maybe I'll see you there.


----------

